# Leather cleaner and conditioner?



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

What do people recommend for leather cleaning and conditioning?
It is for my Renault 225 so I guess it is unlikely to be the highest quality leather. Not very dirty so only need something to maintain it rather than get out ingrained dirt or stains.

Einszett Leather cleaner was suggested to me, whilst other obvious choices would be the seperate Meguiars Gold Class Aloe Cleaner and Aloe conditioner or their standard all on one solution.

Einszett seems the cheapest (£5), the Meguiars two bottle idea the most expensive (£7 per bottle).

Any comments on the above or any other recommendations?
If it is relavant the leather is dark grey and has little sheen so I do not want anything that leaves a shiny finish.

Andrew


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think you know but not sure.........if you use a cleaner then you must use a conditioner.

On a brand new car I'd go for the seperates........only because I think individual items tend to do what it says on the tin whereas cleaner/conditioners TRY to do it all.........just my opinion though eh :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

One product that I will always have now, be ready............




Turtle Wax!!! Leather cleaner and conditioner, top performer. Miles better than Meguiars or other I have tested.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasn't very impressed with the Meg's 2 bottle cleaner then conditioner, the finish was far too slick and shiny for my taste. The Meg's combined cleaner/conditioner I got from Halfords gives a much more natural look though and seems to clean just as well.

Dave


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

AG Leather Cleaner and AG Leather and Trim Conditioner NO.15.............. :thumb:


----------



## orange (Feb 8, 2006)

I was recommended

Zaino Z9 Leather Cleaner

and

Zaino Z10 Leather Conditioner


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> One product that I will always have now, be ready............
> 
> Turtle Wax!!! Leather cleaner and conditioner, top performer. Miles better than Meguiars or other I have tested.


Agreed. This is what I'm using at the moment - Turtle Wax Platinum Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. Really nice product - dead easy to use and leaves a nice satin finish. To be honest I imagine it's identical to the one step Zymol one you can get in Halfords considering TW make that range for Zymol.

Ben


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

BenP said:


> Agreed. This is what I'm using at the moment - Turtle Wax Platinum Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. Really nice product - dead easy to use and leaves a nice satin finish. To be honest I imagine it's identical to the one step Zymol one you can get in Halfords considering TW make that range for Zymol.
> 
> Ben


yep thats what i use too


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments.
Looks like I might try the Turtle Wax one first and see how it goes.

Never usually consider Turtle Wax stuff as it never seems that good - am I being unfair or is it just the odd product that is good?

Andrew


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been using Einszett Leather cleaner on mine when I have wanted to clean, and using Z10 when I just want to condition.

Both have left the leather looking totally factory and matte looking which is what I wanted.

AG Leather Condtiioner IMO is a horrible product, since the formulation changed a while back, gave my last bottle back to the rep as it was awfull.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Andrew you are correct that most TW are horrid, I was quite amazed at the finish TW left. 

It will even remove ball point pen marks which is very tricky.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Poorboy's Leather Stuff - cleans and conditions in a single step, easy to use, smells good too.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I had really ingrained dirt in my vanilla leather interior and found none of the actual cleaners really touched it, i did however like the AG leather conditioner, i find it really easy and leaves a nice sheen and smells lovely.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

had nice result from megs gold class (cleans and conditions in one) used it only on the sofa and leaves a very natural finish


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I used Gliptone Liquid Leather cleaner and conditioner when I got my new leather interior for my car. I have the megs stuff and it seams to be good for maintaining the leather, but the liquid leater stuff picked up far more grime off the seats when I used that and restored them quite nicely.

I've only tested it on part of the passengers seat, but I'm going to do the rest of the interior this weekend. I'll try and remember to take some before and after shots.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Hudson said:


> I had really ingrained dirt in my vanilla leather interior and found none of the actual cleaners really touched it, i did however like the AG leather conditioner, i find it really easy and leaves a nice sheen and smells lovely.


For really ingrained dirt you'll need something like APC. I've always found that dedicated leather cleaners don't really do anything, and that combined cleaners/conditioners only take a token amount of dirt off.

Ben


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have found einszett leather cleaner and conditioner (all in one product) to be great


----------



## Beeste Jnr. (Feb 15, 2006)

I liked Meguiars leather condtioner (step 2), I didn't use the cleaner as the seats in the monaro weren't really dirty enough. If used in moderation it gives a nice black look, almost like it's brand new. If you use too much it will go really shiny like someone on here has already mentioned...


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Beeste Jnr. said:


> I liked Meguiars leather condtioner (step 2), I didn't use the cleaner as the seats in the monaro weren't really dirty enough. If used in moderation it gives a nice black look, almost like it's brand new. If you use too much it will go really shiny like someone on here has already mentioned...


Thnk that was me.
Mind you, I applied by squirting it into my bare hands and sort of massaging it in!!. Felt good at the time, but far too shiny when buffed off.
Might have to re-visit the Meg's Conditioner and use it very sparingly!

Dave


----------



## Beeste Jnr. (Feb 15, 2006)

^^^Yeah, I used a MF towel to apply and then buffed of with another one.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Gliptone's liquid leather - top stuff. But I've got some Poorboy's Leather Stuff to try now, smells very similar to Gliptone's, so will give it a go as it combines cleaner/conditioner rather than the separate bottles.


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

I've got some of the Gliptone stuff too, had it sat here a while. I'm going to be reconditioning the seats in my 205 in a week or two, as the colour has come off in the usual wear places, and some of the cloth that goes under the seat base has split. So i'll be taking the seat covers off to sort that and i'll also be fitting some heated seat pads at the same time. So i'll take a few piccies whilst i'm at it  Does anyone know what kind of thread you are supposed to use on upholstery? And where you can buy it from?



Josh


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried the Poorboy's Leather Stuff yesterday, have to say I'm a little disappointed in it, it left a shiny, greasy film on my leather, I had to go back over it with a damp MF and then a dry MF to get rid of it. Gliptone's Liquid Leather conditioner doesn't do that, you can wipe it on with an MF applicator and just leave it, it soaks in and leaves a matt finish. PBLS hasn't toppled the champ, which is still Gliptone's for me, nothing has bettered it yet. PBLS smells quite nice and a bit leathery - but Gliptone's still smells better, like fresh, brand new leather!!!

My leather is soft Nappa, not factory - so I know it's real! (before anyone says it's not).


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

I used the PB's Leather Stuff at the weekend - massaged by hand to my leather seats ohh err! 

Left overnight as my interior is over 5 years old and buffed off with a MF in the morning no residue left look and feel great 

Had tied the Megs 2 step in the past imo prefer the PB's


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

As per my little mini review a few items down - I tried Zaino Z10 conditioner (Z9 is the cleaner) on my car at the weekend - I was very impressed. In particular, it looked beter the next morning - the look was very 'OE' - not glossy or shiny and they feel nice too - the smell is nice - if a little bit like a hand bag shop!

I had cleaned them with Armorall leather wipes - they smell pretty bad, but it doesn't linger in the car. They do a good job actually, they foam up a little as you use them, and seem to clean quite well (and I thought they were clean to begin with!) - they leave the seat feeling a little dry though - the seats definately need conditioner after using. The wipes were about £3 I think so pretty good value!.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

DPN said:


> AG Leather Cleaner and AG Leather and Trim Conditioner NO.15.............. :thumb:


I've had good results from these on leather Recaro's:thumb:

Gareth


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Just about to use the Turtle Wax stuff I chose from all the suggestions.
Instructions say to wipe on with cloth then buff off.
Could I use a Megs foam applicator instead, then a Poorboys work towel to buff off?
Only ask as I have used my other cloths elsewhere on the car today!

Andrew


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

i use G101 for all interiors leather included, i cannot stress how good this stuff is, it is absolutley awesome. Obviously its harsh, so a condtioner should follow i couldnt recommend as im trade jus get the job done and go. I say again G101 is LIGHT years ahead of Autglym interior shampoo etc, just try it you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Gliptone liquid leather is by far the best I've used and makes the whole car smell of leather:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

markcoznottz said:


> i use G101 for all interiors leather included, i cannot stress how good this stuff is, it is absolutley awesome. Obviously its harsh, so a condtioner should follow i couldnt recommend as im trade jus get the job done and go. I say again G101 is LIGHT years ahead of Autglym interior shampoo etc, just try it you will not be dissapointed.


yep, autosmart G101 is a great cleaner


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

used the supagard LEATHERCARE KIT at the weekend past, cleaned my grey leather centres up well, and left a factory soft look to the leather


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can i ask what the turtle wx leather stuff smells like?? im not too fond of fake leather smells
________
AN400


----------



## Samhain (Nov 22, 2008)

Rich said:


> AG Leather Condtiioner IMO is a horrible product, since the formulation changed a while back, gave my last bottle back to the rep as it was awfull.


What is bad with the stuff?


----------

